# Anyone had a period that goes on too long?



## willclementine (Mar 23, 2010)

I just had an unsuccessful DE IVF in April. I was only given 400 mg of Ultrogestan so I suspect that that could have been one reason it didn't work. My progesterone level was a 7 on the day of my blood test - 14 days past EC. My period has been going on for almost 2 weeks. It's not heavy, but it shows no sign of stopping. 


I suspect that it's because of a hormonal imbalance because I wasn't taking enough progesterone. 



Has anyone else had this happen and if so, what was the treatment to make it stop?  


Thanks!


----------



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi willclementine
Sorry your tx was not sucessful    to you
Just want to say that one of my tx I did bleed for 6 weeks afterwards, I did call the clinic in the end because I felt like it was never gonna stop she did suggest going for a blood test but thank goddness it did stop.
I think each tx is different and your body will rection differently each time, I too had another failed tx in April I bleed for 2 weeks but like you really just spotting apart from the flooding for the first few days.
I really hope it stops soon for you it is horrible, when you just want to get back to being normal.
I to took 400mg morning and night with pessaries how many should be taking? what should the levels be?? 
If the bleeding carries on I would contact your clinic see what they suggest.
take care hunny
Jet


----------



## willclementine (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks Jet. Maybe I will go for a blood test and see what is high and what is low. I have contacted the clinic to see what they say. It seems like many people take 600-800 mg of Ultrogestan a day. I only had 400 a day. Your progesterone level should be about 15 or more 2 weeks after the egg collection, I think. I'm so sorry to hear that you had 2 negatives. Good luck to you and thank you for your kind words!


----------

